# Sakai Yusuke White Steel Gyuto on Ebay?



## jayhay (May 18, 2012)

Hey all,

First time poster here!

Just wondering is anyone has experience with this knife?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Sa...ltDomain_0&hash=item35b50d5afb#ht_3014wt_1163

I'm looking for a 210mm, carbon, western style gyuto (more of a laser) and this looks pretty sweet. Wondering if anyone could share their opinions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## the meal man (Apr 13, 2012)

thats a great knife, in a great steel sold by a great dealer. I'm personally not a fan of western style handles but Keiichi can get that kinfe in your hands from Sakai in three days. I've purchased three knives from him in the past two months.

Not:White steel is very reactive so be prepared to wipe it frequently with cape cod cloths or enjoy the natural patina that will form.


----------



## jayhay (May 18, 2012)

Hey! Thanks for the reply!

Patina is good, I'm really a big fan of the stuff  But on the real, it's no problem and a selling point for me. I have lots of SS knives and I want some good carbon.

I'm open to suggestions, I'm just looking to keep it under $200.

Some others I'm considering are,

Masamoto HC

Sakai Takayuki Blue #2 Gyuto

Tanaka Blue #2 Wa-Gyuto

Konosuke HD 210 Gyuto - Because I hear great things and can't not consider it in the price range

Thanks again!


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

jayhay said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First time poster here!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I've seen that one before but it looks like a dandy at that price and the seller has an excellent reputation.

BTW welcome to CT!

Dave


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm curious as to why the knife is represented as a 210, with a blade length of 235. 

That's quite a difference if you are looking for a 210.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

That might be a typo but you could always email and ask. Either way those look like fantastic knives at the price point. I'm going to add some thing to the knife roll soon from Keiichi myself.

Dave


----------



## duckfat33 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've got their 240mm WS gyuto.

Beautiful knife. Great F&F. Superb geometry. A joy to sharpen. Has become by far my favourite knife. Cannot recommend enough. Comes with a nice saya.


----------



## kitchen beast (Apr 12, 2011)

i recently purchased a 300 mm white steel sujihiki from sakai yusuke. I like everything about the knife. Great bargain actually for the price.


----------

